# Warcraft 4?



## matty2580 (26. November 2012)

Warcraft 4?


 Aktuell versucht sich Blizzard einige interessante Domains zu sichern.

 Schon gesichert wurden die Domain WarcraftBattles.com vor einiger Zeit, und HeroesofWarcraft.co.uk im September.

 Und nun versucht Blizzard sich auch noch die Domain HeroesofWarcraft.com zu sichern.

 Diese Domain gehört einer unbekannten Person, mit der Blizzard aktuell verhandelt.


 Das Sichern dieser Domain sorgt im Netz natürlich für wilde Spekulationen.

 Was will Blizzard mit diesen Domains?

 Ist das ein Hinweis auf Warcraft 4?

 Interessant ist dazu auch der Entwicklungsname von Warcraft 3, der war "Heroes of Warcraft".



 Auch wenn ich selbst kein aktuelles Game mehr von Activision/Blizzard spiele.

 Früher gehörte jedes Blizzard-Game in meine Sammlung.


 Nun wünsche ich Euch viel Spass beim Spekulieren, warum sich Blizzard diese Domains sichert?

 lg matty



 Quellen:
 Heroes of Warcraft: Blizzard kämpft um Domain - Möglicher Zusammenhang mit Warcraft 4?
 Blizzard swoops on Heroes of Warcraft domain • News • PC • Eurogamer.net
 Warcraft 4: Nächster Teil der Reihe unter dem Namen "Heroes of Warcraft"? | Gameplorer.de​ 
​


----------



## Atomtoaster (26. November 2012)

Ich wünschte ich hätte die Domain registriert.

Dann hätte ich jetzt wohl ausgesorgt...

Mich interessiert echt wieviel die bereit sind dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## matty2580 (26. November 2012)

HeroesofWarcraft.com hätte ich auch gerne....^^

Blizzard wird dafür bestimmt ein hübsches Sümmchen zahlen.....


----------



## Veriquitas (26. November 2012)

Es kommt kein Warcraft 4. Blizzard hört nach dem 3ten Titel eines eden Spiels mit der Serie auf. Es wird wenn dann ein weiterer Ableger von Warcraft sein und auch kein moba da kommt schon StarcraftDota\Blizzard Allstars.


----------



## IronAngel (26. November 2012)

glaub auch nicht das ein Warcraft 4 kommt, zumindenst nicht in nächster Zeit. Nächstes Jahr kommt Heart of Swarm, dann glaub ca 2015 Legacy of Void oder so. Wenn wir Glück haben würde dann 2017 Warcraft 4 vielleicht kommen.... Blizzard brauch irgendwie für ein Game oder Addon deutlich länger als noch vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

IronAngel schrieb:


> glaub auch nicht das ein Warcraft 4 kommt, zumindenst nicht in nächster Zeit. Nächstes Jahr kommt Heart of Swarm, dann glaub ca 2015 Legacy of Void oder so. Wenn wir Glück haben würde dann 2017 Warcraft 4 vielleicht kommen.... Blizzard brauch irgendwie für ein Game oder Addon deutlich länger als noch vor 10 Jahren.


 
Aber besser wird das Zeugs nicht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. November 2012)

Warcraft 4 wäre natürlich megafett aber glaub kaum dass da in nächster Zeit was kommt.


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte die Domain registriert.
> 
> Dann hätte ich jetzt wohl ausgesorgt...
> 
> Mich interessiert echt wieviel die bereit sind dafür zu zahlen.


 Wenn du meinst....
du kannst dir auch gleich für Diablo 4, Starcraft 3, WoW2 usw usf Accounts holen wenn du der Meinung bist.
Denn Blizzard wird neben Titan noch so einige Fortsetzungen machen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. November 2012)

Warcraft 4 wäre echt toll, aber auch bei Blizzard lässt die Qualität nach. Diablo 3 war ja auch nicht so das Wahre^^


----------



## KonterSchock (26. November 2012)

Warcraft4 würde ich sehr begrüßen, warum schließt hier jeder wc4 aus? Mich würde mal interessieren was dieses Titan ist?, wer weiß was?


----------



## Pas89 (26. November 2012)

Warcraft 3 war super, aber ich glaube da können wir noch lange drauf warten. Nach Diablo 3 bin ich sowieso skeptisch was Blizzard Titel betrifft, auch wenn Starcraft 2 ganz gut geworden ist.


----------



## matty2580 (26. November 2012)

@KonterSchock:


			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> Schon seit Jahren arbeitet Blizzard an Titan, seinem nächsten Onlinespiel - über das bislang so wenig bekannt ist, dass schon die 2011 erfolgte Enthüllung des Projektnamens als vergleichsweise großer Meilenstein gelten darf. Jetzt hat Kreativchef Rob Pardo in einem Interview mit dem US-Videomagazin Cursed gesagt, dass sich sein Team _"derzeit definitiv in der Mitte der Entwicklung"_ befinde und mittlerweile auf über 100 Mitarbeiter angewachsen sei. Man habe mit mehreren Gruppen aus zwei oder drei Entwicklern angefangen, die erste Konzepte erstellt hätten, und habe diese Gruppen dann innerhalb von vier Jahren immer weiter vergrößert.
> Über den Inhalt von Titan ist bislang nur bekannt, dass es nicht auf einer der bekannten Serien von Blizzard basiert, sondern ein neues Szenario bieten wird, und dass es sich drastisch von World of Warcraft unterscheiden soll. Im Jahr 2011 war von einem Blizzard-Manager zu hören, dass man das Programm schon spielen könne. Gerüchte besagen gelegentlich, dass Titan 2013 an den Start gehen soll - sehr wahrscheinlich scheint das derzeit nicht. Immerhin könnte im kommenden Jahr eine Vorstellung von Inhalten erfolgen.


Blizzard: Mehr als 100 Entwickler arbeiten derzeit an Titan - Golem.de
Titan: Blizzard-MMO seit 4 Jahren in Entwicklung, über 100 Mitarbeiter beteiligt
Titan: Das Team rund um Blizzards nächstem MMO ist inzwischen auf 100 Entwickler angewachsen
Titan: MMO von Blizzard mitten in der Entwicklung - Über 100 Mitarbeiter am Projekt beteiligt | Gameplorer.de
Titan: Free2Play-MMORPG? Blizzard soll neben Abo-Modell auch mit F2P-Systemen experimentieren
Titan: Blizzard-MMO "mitten in der Entwicklung" - das Team umfasst mittlerweile über 100 Entwickler
â€¢ Blizzard Kommentar: Titan, wann kommst du endlich? â€“ GIGA
Blizzard Titan Source Fanseite


Let me google that for you



Bitte, für Dich rausgesucht...


----------



## kühlprofi (26. November 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte die Domain registriert.
> 
> Dann hätte ich jetzt wohl ausgesorgt...
> 
> Mich interessiert echt wieviel die bereit sind dafür zu zahlen.



Die bezahlen bestimmt eine hübsche Summe, aber Millionen werden da bestimmt nicht fliessen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. November 2012)

Wieso sollte Blizzard Warcraft 4 bringen, wenn sie mit World of Warcraft viel mehr Geld verdienen und gleichzeitig pro Spiel deutlich weniger Story verbrauchen? Ganz im Ernst, Blizzard interessiert sich doch wirklich nur noch für das Geld seiner Kunden, der Rest ist denen doch mittlerweile egal. Die denken doch im Moment nur in Geldnoten, nichts anderes.


----------



## IronAngel (27. November 2012)

deswegen erscheint auch jedesjahr ein Diablo, Starcraft oder Warcraft teil. Also verwechsel mal Blizzard nicht mit EA. Klar geht es denen ums Geld, es ist ein wirtschaftlicher orientierter Betrieb, trotzdem bleibt die Qualität nicht auf der Strecke....


----------



## aang-slow (27. November 2012)

IronAngel schrieb:


> deswegen erscheint auch jedesjahr ein Diablo, Starcraft oder Warcraft teil. Also verwechsel mal Blizzard nicht mit EA. Klar geht es denen ums Geld, es ist ein wirtschaftlicher orientierter Betrieb, trotzdem bleibt die Qualität nicht auf der Strecke....



Autsch, den letzten Satz würde ich nochmal Überdenken


----------



## plaGGy (27. November 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Blizzard Warcraft 4 bringen, wenn sie mit World of Warcraft viel mehr Geld verdienen und gleichzeitig pro Spiel deutlich weniger Story verbrauchen? Ganz im Ernst, Blizzard interessiert sich doch wirklich nur noch für das Geld seiner Kunden, der Rest ist denen doch mittlerweile egal. Die denken doch im Moment nur in Geldnoten, nichts anderes.


 


aang-slow schrieb:


> Autsch, den letzten Satz würde ich nochmal Überdenken


 
Es gibt neben Bethesda keinen großen Entwickler mehr, der sich so um die SPiele, alte wie neue, kümmert, wie Blizzard.
Wer das immer noch zwanghaft verdrängen muss sollte vll solche Threads garnicht mehr besuchen .

Klar ist auch hier bei Blizzard nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber ich habe bei keinem anderen Publisher/Entwickler einen durch die Bank weg guten Support vorgefunden.
Das es immer wieder nörgler gibt is ja klar, gibt ja nicht viele Spiele die mehr user haben als die Blizzard-Games.
Um mal das leidige Thema Diablo 3 und WoW aufzugreifen:
Diablo 3 war nicht der super-mega-bombastische 100% Blockbuster, wie es alle Gehypt haben, ja, aber nach dem es sich 6 Mio mal verkauft hat, könnte Blizzard auch einfach drauf scheißen, aber nein, sie bringen extrem viele Patches, erfüllen einige SPielerwünsche und der Support wird mit Sicherheit nicht aufhören. Und das obwohl schon Monate vergangen sind. Da hätten 80% aller anderen Entwickler ihre Games schon fallengelassen.

Wenn man Blizzard eines nicht vorwerfen kann, dann ist es mit Sicherheit Support/Qualitätsanspruch.

B2T: Ich hoffe auf ein Wc4, das die Story am Ende von Frozen Throne aufgreift.
Wow hat zwar Lore-mäßig in meinen Augen nichts falsch gemacht, aber ich würde es gerne nochmal als Strategiespiel spielen.


----------



## DerToerke (27. November 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Es gibt neben Bethesda keinen großen Entwickler mehr, der sich so um die SPiele, alte wie neue, kümmert, wie Blizzard.
> Wer das immer noch zwanghaft verdrängen muss sollte vll solche Threads garnicht mehr besuchen .
> 
> Klar ist auch hier bei Blizzard nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber ich habe bei keinem anderen Publisher/Entwickler einen durch die Bank weg guten Support vorgefunden.
> ...


 
Danke für den Post, endlich mal eine sachliche (und richtige) Meinung zum Thema. So viel wie Blizzard an Korrekturen in (z.B.) Diablo 3 gesteckt hat, und das noch Monate nach dem Release spricht ganz klar FÜR Blizzard. Andere lassens da ganz schnell schleifen wenn das Spiel erst auf dem Markt ist, immerhin haben sie ja dann schon dran verdient. Und zum Thema Geschwindigkeit: lieber bisschen länger warten und dann kommt ein guter Patch und nicht so ein unausgereifter Mini-Hotfix der alles nur verschlimmbessert wie bei anderen Publishern.

Ich geb ja zu, auch bei Blizzard ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind die Jungs und Mädels immer noch mit einer der besten Publisher was den Support und die Produktpflege angeht.


----------



## aang-slow (27. November 2012)

Das wäre jetzt die Stelle wo manch einer jetzt auslistet was bei Blizz alles „Mies“ läuft und andere auflisten was alles gut läuft.
Das ist mir aber auch Egal weil ich nicht wie manch einer an einem Publisher/Spiel   festklebe .
Anders gesagt, ich Löffel meine Suppe nicht nur auf dem Baum aus, sondern gehe auch runter auf den Boden und schau was da los ist. Ich bin auch nicht hier um mich mit anderen zu „zoffen“, dafür sind andere Zuständig.  

Ich kann nur sagen dass ich in diesem  Punkten schon (bei) andere und bessere aber auch schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Daher hebe ich nicht jemand auf einen Sockel wo er alleine nicht hingehört.

Ich würde mich auch über ein WC4 freuen, eben wie schon gesagt wurde als Strategiespiel. Also lassen wir uns mal Überaschen und Urteilen danach.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber besser wird das Zeugs nicht.


 
Jein, nicht immer. Nehmen wir Diablo als beispiel: Diablo I und Diablo II waren absolut geile Spiele, wohingegen Diablo III der größte Flop ist. 
Bei Warcraft ist es anders, Warcraft I und II waren genial. Genau so wie Warcraft III. (mit WoW will ich gar nicht anfangen, das haben sie zu tode gewirtschaftet)


----------



## e4syyy (27. November 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Warcraft 4 wäre echt toll, aber auch bei Blizzard lässt die Qualität nach. Diablo 3 war ja auch nicht so das Wahre^^


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Qualität heutiger Spiele schlechter ist wie die von früher! Im Gegenteil. (Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen wie immer)

Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass einem dinge besser vorkommen um so länger sie zurück liegen.
Dazu ein Zitat von Peter Alexander Ustinov *„Jetzt sind die guten alten Zeiten, nach denen wir uns in zehn Jahren zurücksehnen.“*


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2012)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Qualität heutiger Spiele schlechter ist wie die von früher! Im Gegenteil. (Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen wie immer)
> 
> 
> [/B]


 
Natürlich nicht, es ist aber im Trend gegen Blizzard zu sein und die Fakten aussen vor zu lassen.


----------



## plaGGy (27. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jein, nicht immer. Nehmen wir Diablo als beispiel: Diablo I und Diablo II waren absolut geile Spiele, wohingegen Diablo III der größte Flop ist.
> Bei Warcraft ist es anders, Warcraft I und II waren genial. Genau so wie Warcraft III. (mit WoW will ich gar nicht anfangen, das haben sie zu tode gewirtschaftet)


 
WoW ist mit Sicherheit nicht zu tode gewirtschaftet. Es ist das MMO mit dem mit Abstand besten PvE-Content den es gibt. Und das seit Release durchweg.
All die gehypten WoW-Killer (Aion, Age of Conan, Hellgate:L, SWTor usw) hatten nicht mal ANNÄHERND die Qualität eines WoWs und das obwohl sie gegen ein teilweise 7 Jahre älteres SPiel angetreten sind.
Blizzard schafft es mit jedem Addon wieder SPieler zurückzuholen, weil jedes Addon zumindest handwerklich eine extreme Qualität aufweisen kann. Zudem haben sie es zumindest teilweise geschafft, vom sturen Grinding wegzukommen, das vor allem in den J-MMOs vorherschend ist (Aion). WoW ist mit Sicherheit nichtm ehr der Straßenfeger von 2005 und 2007 (TBC), aber das Spiel hat sich dennoch entwickelt und versteht es, Spieler in seinen Bann zu ziehen.


----------



## Dre (27. November 2012)

Wow profitiert sehr davon dass es viele Menschen spielen, die eigentlich mit Pc-Games gar nichts am Hut haben. Nirgendwo sonst findet man eine derartige Ansammlung von Hausfrauen und Rentnern unter den Spielern. Für die ist es schlicht und einfach ein prima Mittel, um die Zeit tot zuschlagen.
Wo gibts das sonst noch,... hm Farmville?

Ich schließe daraus dass ein Game nicht wirklich "gut" per Definition pcgh-community sein muss, um sich langfristig zu etablieren. Man muss nur einfach die betreffenden Zielgruppen richtig bedienen, und das konnte Blizzard schon immer.


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2012)

Nur weil Blizz Diablo 3 "versaut" hat und Wow causalisiert damit mehr Menschen spielen sind sie nicht schlecht... Hört mal auf mit diesem sinnlosen gehate nur weil einem ihr Produkte was bestimmtes nicht passt. Bestes Bsp. doch StarCraft 2 das auch sehr gut war.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Nur weil Blizz Diablo 3 "versaut" hat und Wow causalisiert damit mehr Menschen spielen sind sie nicht schlecht... Hört mal auf mit diesem sinnlosen gehate nur weil einem ihr Produkte was bestimmtes nicht passt. Bestes Bsp. doch StarCraft 2 das auch sehr gut war.


 
*Ist* nicht war ...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. November 2012)

Wenn wirklich Warcraft 4 rauskommen sollte, dann wäre ich
1. sehr sehr glücklich
2. etwas iritiert wegen der Story
WoW setzt am Ende vom W3-AddOn an. Wo soll W4 ansetzen?


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2012)

Die Warcraft Story ist unabhängig von Wow, die Ereignisse in Wow haben nichts mit Warcraft zu tun...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. November 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Es gibt neben Bethesda keinen großen Entwickler mehr, der sich so um die SPiele, alte wie neue, kümmert, wie Blizzard.
> Wer das immer noch zwanghaft verdrängen muss sollte vll solche Threads garnicht mehr besuchen .
> 
> Klar ist auch hier bei Blizzard nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber ich habe bei keinem anderen Publisher/Entwickler einen durch die Bank weg guten Support vorgefunden.
> ...


Sorry, aber gerade der Support war es, warum es sich Blizzard bei mir versaut hat.
Die Qualität der Spiele ist nach wie vor sehr gut, das hab ich ja auch gesagt, aber Blizzard zeigt schon oft genug, wie "wichtig" ihnen ihre Community ist.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. November 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Warcraft Story ist unabhängig von Wow, die Ereignisse in Wow haben nichts mit Warcraft zu tun...


 
Sicher? Zugegeben ich hab WoW nur gespielt als es neu raus kam, aber ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass es an das Ende von Frozen Throne anknüpft

Edit: Hab grad im i-net vorbeigeschaut und auf Wikipedia steht das auch.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2012)

Es knüpft an aber die Story von Warcaft verläuft danach nicht wie in Wow.


----------



## Sepulzera (27. November 2012)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Qualität heutiger Spiele schlechter ist wie die von früher! Im Gegenteil. (Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen wie immer)
> 
> Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass einem dinge besser vorkommen um so länger sie zurück liegen.
> Dazu ein Zitat von Peter Alexander Ustinov *„Jetzt sind die guten alten Zeiten, nach denen wir uns in zehn Jahren zurücksehnen.“*


 Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
Aktuelle Titel werden immer stärker für Casual Gamer ausgelegt, weil das einfach der größere Markt ist.
In dem Sinne werden die Titel "schlechter".
Gameplay wird immer unwichtiger, genauso wie bahnbrechend neue Gameplay-Methodiken.
Hauptsache es lässt sich gut vermarkten, und das geht mit viel Werbung und guter Grafik heutzutage (die aufgewandten Gelder fehlen wiederrum woanders dann).

Früher musste man sich von der Konkurrenz abheben. Das ging nur schwer mit der Grafik, weil die Leistung der Computer stark begrenzt war.
Da musste man einfach was neues bringen, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...


Das beste Beispiel ist wohl die Shooter-Szene.
Seit Jahren nurnoch der gleiche Schrott, nur anders lackiert.
An alte Klassiker wie Quake kommen die aber trotzdem nicht ran, auch wenn sie aussehen wie das, was ich täglich aus dem Fenster sehen kann (das ist kein pro, sondern ein contra imho)


Und um etwas zum Topic beizutragen:
Ich hoffe, Blizzard schiebt keinen 4 Teil von Warcraft nach.
Es gibt mMn nichts innovatives, was man in WC noch implementieren könnte.
Warcraft hat einen sehr guten Ruf, den muss man nicht mit Geldmacherei versauen


----------



## aang-slow (28. November 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> ....................Und um etwas zum Topic beizutragen:
> Ich hoffe, Blizzard schiebt keinen 4 Teil von Warcraft nach.
> Es gibt mMn nichts innovatives, was man in WC noch implementieren könnte.
> Warcraft hat einen sehr guten Ruf, den muss man nicht mit Geldmacherei versauen



Dem gibt es nicht hinzuzufügen. Wen das so aufgezogen wird wie in D3 lass ich auf jeden Fall die Finger davon. Aber wie gesagt, bisher handelt es sich alles um Vermutungen ob da was kommt, warten wir es also ab.


----------



## plaGGy (28. November 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
> Aktuelle Titel werden immer stärker für Casual Gamer ausgelegt, weil das einfach der größere Markt ist.
> In dem Sinne werden die Titel "schlechter".
> Gameplay wird immer unwichtiger, genauso wie bahnbrechend neue Gameplay-Methodiken.
> ...


 
Wo sollen denn die neuen tollen bahnbrechenden Mechaniken herkommen??
Wenn das Feuer einmal gefunden wurde wirds auch kein 2. mal mehr passieren.
Quake war/ist nur so gut, weil es ein Genre mitbegründet hat... das immer wieder dieser Verklärung kommt.
Es ist wissentschaftlich nuin mal bewiesen, dass wir in Nostalgie schwelgen.

Viele der genannten Titel sind nicht für Casuals ausgelegt, es spielen einfach nur mehr Leute diese Titel und da nicht alle hardcore spielen, gibt es eine größere Anzahl von Casual-gamern.
Daraus wird dann abgeleitet, das Spiele Casual-lastig sind. Das ist einfach Fehlinterpretation.
Früher haben halt nur wenige Leute überhaupt gespielt und da es weniger SPiele gab, haben diese wenigen leute diese wenigen SPiele auch "besser" gespielt und somit den Eindruck aufrechterhalten, das es nichts für Casuals ist.
Klar gibt es heute ein große Anzahl von sog. Casualgames (wobei der Begriff an sich schon ein Witz ist, denn wir sind im Grunde alle Casuals, die wenigstens von uns spielen um ihr tägliches Brot oder nehmen sich urlaub für neue Inhalte/games.) aber es gibt immer noch genug Spiele mit Komplexität und Tiefgängikeit.

Wenn es nach deiner interpretation gehen würde, dürften wir uns immerhin alle 5 jahre auf ein neues SPiel freuen, wenn mal wieder eine eine "neue" mechanik entdeckt hat.
Gerade die Shooter-Szene ist doch das beste Beispiel für deine widersinnige Argumentation:
Es gibt sooo viele gute komplexe Shooter mit MP, aber die meisten spielen entweder CoD, Quake-Ableger oder sonst einen "einfach" Scheiß. Sie wollen einfach keine Komplexität.
Also ist das Erfinden von neuen Mechaniken und Gimmicks sogar eher kontraproduktiv.
Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Wo zu Höllen soll man in einem Shooter noch wirklich neue Mechaniken finden können? Der name ist doch gerade dort Programm.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. November 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es knüpft an aber die Story von Warcaft verläuft danach nicht wie in Wow.


 
Ich glaube Sie meinen die Story in WoW verläuft nicht wie in WC. Andersrum geht es nicht, da WC mit WC3 so gesehen aufhört (sollte kein Nachfolger erscheinen).


----------



## matty2580 (28. November 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sie meinen die Story in WoW verläuft nicht wie in WC. Andersrum geht es nicht, da WC mit WC3 so gesehen aufhört (sollte kein Nachfolger erscheinen).


  Die Frage ist dann immer noch, was will Blizzard mit diesen Domains?
  Einfach nur sichern für zukünftige Projekte, oder wird da doch gezielt für ein neues Projekt vorgesorgt?

  Die Geheimhaltung hat bei Blizzard immer gut funktioniert....


----------



## Veriquitas (28. November 2012)

Vieleicht ein Singleplayer Ableger von Warcraft also typisches Rollenspiel. Oder sie haben WarCraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans (german) - YouTube wieder ausgegraben. Ersteres wäre sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Edit: mir fällt gerade ein das es der Warcraft Film sein könnte.


----------



## aang-slow (29. November 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Vieleicht ein Singleplayer Ableger von Warcraft also typisches Rollenspiel. Oder sie haben WarCraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans (german) - YouTube wieder ausgegraben. Ersteres wäre sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Edit: mir fällt gerade ein das es der Warcraft Film sein könnte.



Der Film hat mich nie Interessiert, aber gelesen habe ich darüber schon vor ewigen Zeiten. Das könnte es auch sein


----------



## matty2580 (1. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, Heroes of Warcraft würde gut zu einem Film passen.
Und Warcraft Battles hätte man sich dann als zusätzliche Option gesichert, wenn der Name noch nicht ganz feststeht.


----------



## Sepulzera (1. Dezember 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn die neuen tollen bahnbrechenden Mechaniken herkommen??
> Wenn das Feuer einmal gefunden wurde wirds auch kein 2. mal mehr passieren.
> Quake war/ist nur so gut, weil es ein Genre mitbegründet hat... das immer wieder dieser Verklärung kommt.
> Es ist wissentschaftlich nuin mal bewiesen, dass wir in Nostalgie schwelgen.
> ...


Es geht mir nicht darum, dass es viele Casuals gibt, sondern dass Spiele immer mehr auf Casuals zugeschnitten werden.
Alles wird einfacher und langsamer.

Schau dir mal BF3 an und vergleich das mit Quake. Visualisiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1ZtBCpo0eU





plaGGy schrieb:


> Wenn es nach deiner interpretation gehen würde, dürften wir uns immerhin  alle 5 jahre auf ein neues SPiel freuen, wenn mal wieder eine eine  "neue" mechanik entdeckt hat.
> Gerade die Shooter-Szene ist doch das beste Beispiel für deine widersinnige Argumentation:
> Es gibt sooo viele gute komplexe Shooter mit MP, aber die meisten  spielen entweder CoD, Quake-Ableger oder sonst einen "einfach" Scheiß.  Sie wollen einfach keine Komplexität.
> Also ist das Erfinden von neuen Mechaniken und Gimmicks sogar eher kontraproduktiv.
> Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Wo zu Höllen soll man in einem Shooter noch  wirklich neue Mechaniken finden können? Der name ist doch gerade dort  Programm.


Genau das ist der Punkt.
WARUM werden alle 2 Monate irgendwelche erneut erfundenen Räder veröffentlicht? - Weil die Firmen Geld verdienen müssen.

Aber eigentlich sollte es die Logik so aussehen:
- Idee / Innovation
- Umsetzen

Nicht:
- Idee abschauen
- Umsetzen


----------

